# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  MagicDB

## drd00m

Durante los ultimos años de mi vida estuve trabajando en una base de datos online sobre magia, algo similar al archivo de Denis Behr pero con muchas mejores.

Hechenle un vistazo y denme sus opiniones: www.magicdb.com.ar

----------


## magorod

Interesante trabajo.

----------


## drd00m

Gracias! Ando necesitando ayuda. Hay 4 formas de colaborar:

1) Dando a conocer el proyecto. Publicando en facebook o en cualquier lugar.
2) Testeando el sitio. Apretando todos los botones y asegurandose que todo funcione como tiene que funcionar.
3) Criticas y recomendaciones. Que cosas no se entienden, que habria que agregar, que habria que sacar.
4) Elaborando una traduccion a otro idioma (Actualmente ingles y español).

----------


## tsunami_

Hola Damian

He entrado en la web a curiosear pero solo se ve la página de presentación. No me ha quedado muy claro para qué podría utilizarla o como. ¿Nos puedes dar algún ejemplo?

Un saludo

----------


## drd00m

Aca me figura como que no te registraste. ¿Te dio algun error?

----------


## tsunami_

No, ni siquiera he intentado registrarme. Antes de eso quería saber para qué me servía la plataforma. Suelo tratar de reducir mi rastro digital

Un saludo

----------


## drd00m

Entonces este proyecto no es para vos  :Smile1:

----------


## Vorzi

Hola,

Lo digo como una sugerencia:

Quizás se podría explicar por qué es necesario ingresar nombre y apellido para registrarse, y qué se harán con esos datos, si serán visibles por otras personas, si no serán pasados a terceros, si no serán utilizados para enviar spam, etc.

Esa clase de dudas podrían tenerla algunas personas al momento de registrarse, y optar por no hacerlo si no lo tienen claro, en especial si es una página nueva y no se sabe bien de qué va.

Saludos.

----------


## drd00m

Gracias! Lo voy a tener en cuenta! Por ahora seguire apelando a vuestra confianza  :Smile1: 

Les dejo uno de los tutoriales que van a aparecer en la version 0.9 a forma de ejemplo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTamwFOWjRc

----------


## Altareum

En lo personal te recomiendo que pongas una breve descripción de cual es el objetivo, qué es lo que uno puede ver o para qué sirve el sitio.
Por otro lado, estaría bueno que el diseño sea responsive. Tampoco vendría mal que uses Firendly URLs.

----------

